# 69 tire size?



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Is the original tire size on a 69 Judge F-70-14. Or G70-14 ? Thank you


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

G70x14 blackwell tire was std tire w '69 Judge option.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you


----------

